# First Gun?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Indie's awesome present to her husband brought back memories of my first real gun.
A single shot, bolt action .22 with the plunger you had to pull back to cock.
My Aunt and Uncle gave to me on my 11th Christmas, and it did cause a ruckus becouse mom thought I was to young. 
I have lost a lot of memories due to my sleep apnea, but thank God I still have that one. 
Anybody else care to share?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

My first gun was an Ithaca Model 49 It was a beautifully made single shot lever action. BOO HOO I want my Ithaca back They say it only cost $12 in 1962 I would gladly pay 10x that amount if I could find who has it and it is still in good condition.

My fondest memory was me and my older brother hunting and we both missed a squirrel and I just slipped another bullet in and he had a Crosman pellet gun and was running through the woods chasing that squirrel trying to get that thing pumped up and for some reason I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

First gun/rifle was a .22 repeater. I'd give anything to get it back.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

DeeBo - I received a Winchester 68 for my 11th birthday in 1955. It sounds just your description. I loved my gun for 20 years and then, like an idiot, I sold it. I sure wish I had it back again. I shot many squirrels with it over the years. Open iron sights and all.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

My first gun was 410 shotgun I recently passed it down to my nephew with a picture me holding up my first crow I'm holding the gun also. 
I was about 10 

His first gun was a "Cricket" .22 single shot with the pull back plunger. It was from me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Squires and Bingham model 20, .22LR. I still have it. It is a reliable squirrel-gitter.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

When the school year was over in '67, Sarge sold me the rifle I'd shot with all season on the Rifle Team. a pre war Winchester Model 52. What did it cost me? $15.00 If my memory serves me correctly


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I got a Mossberg 395 bolt 12 gauge for my 12th Birthday circa 1970.

That thing is not like brand new,but no rust. It kicks a lot more now,then it did when I was younger


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine was a Mossy 12ga. to. Dad took me to the hardware store to get it not long before my 10th birthday. I _desperately_ wanted a 395, but every one of them at the store had a crack in the chamber area! Reluctantly got a 500, but was still thrilled! Was wayyy to long for me to handle well, but a 12 gauge was the only gun I wanted. Been hunting plenty using his guns, so knew what I liked. Had that gun for over 30 years and tens of thousands of rounds without ever a single problem from it. Gave it away to a good friend that needed it more than I did about 3 years ago. I'm SURE it's still working like a Swiss watch.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine was a Remington 1100 12ga. Mom and Dad gave me for Christmas many years ago.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dad bought me a Winchester 22 rifle for my 10th birthday. That was 55 years ago and the rifle is long gone. I don't remember the model number and have never seen another like it. I would love to have another.
It was a single shot, but it worked on blow back. You cocked it once, fed a round through a loading gate built into the top of the reciever, and after firing the bolt would re-cock, the empty fell out the bottom, you inserted a fresh round and shot again. The safety was on the top of the reciever at the rear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> When the school year was over in '67, Sarge sold me the rifle I'd shot with all season on the Rifle Team. a pre war Winchester Model 52. What did it cost me? $15.00 If my memory serves me correctly


I brought home a whole lot of trophies and medals with the Winchester 52. The stock wasn't "stock" but nobody's was. Nowadays, the rifles look like they are from outer space.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Was an old bolt action single shot 22 with the plunger you pull back. I was 10 that year I believe. For Christmas the same year I got a H&R 12 ga single shot which is still one of my favorite to go bird hunting with. and a Winchester 94 30-30 lever with top eject..


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

1984: S&W 28, 4-inch, Target grips. Was told it was a police trade in, a victim of wonderninitus. Should'a never let that one go...


----------



## Mass Mike (Oct 28, 2013)

got my dad's old Springfield Savage Arms tube fed .22.....made sometime in the 50's....she still cycles like a beaut.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I also got a Marlin model 25 bolt action and a model 60 semi auto tube fed that I traded work for not long after. We used to do a LOT of **** hunting and I liked my 22's. Even though the dogs did most of the work. We would shoot them out of the trees and had a few fellas in the quarters that would give us $5-$10 each. Which was good money when you were 10-14yrs old. We would get 10-25 over a weekend.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

410 single shot. I don’t remember the make or model; I think it was an Ithaca.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

1967 and it was a Ruger 10/22.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My first gun - I bought it for myself - was a Winchester model 62A pump action 22. It wasn't a beauty and it wasn't the most accurate gun but it was mine. I passed it down to my son and he traded it for a transmission... It was his but it was also the first gun that he and his sister ever shot. My son is not sentimental about those things yet.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The first gun I went hunting with is a ithica model 60 lever handle single shot. I got when I was 12 years old. Many squirrels gave all in defense of that shot gun. I still have it way in the back.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

My first gun that was all mine was a Winchester Model 69 .22 bolt action. My father gave it to me and he had refinished the stock on, boy did that thing shoot. I'd give my left arm to have that rifle back it was stolen when I was 20 or so.

-Infidel


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

My first gun was a Red Rider BB Gun when I was 6 for Christmas,...lol, followed by a H&R 20 gage single shot at 10 (Which I still have), followed by a Winchester 30/30 at 11 which I killed my first deer with that year. Then I moved on to collect I think it was a Winchester Pump 22 the same year. I earned my own money (yes at that age) and bought my own guns most of the time. I was an odd little girl/teen I think...lol I rode dirt bikes, hunted and pond fished but I knew how to act like a little lady while doing all of it, even though looking back I was probably hell on wheels.


----------



## The_Original_Prep (Oct 30, 2013)

My first gun was a single shot takedown .22. I was about 12 years old when my father had made the purchase and boy did I fall in love! This rifle handled like a champ: no misfires, super lite, and had a changeable barrel with a 20g. Ever since then I have been hooked on firearms.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Winchester 290, a few years after getting my Daisy pump.
I think my baby brother has the 22. No idea what happened to the Daisy.
First one I bought myself was a Ruger Blackhawk.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

My first gun was a Remington 870 express 12ga, sadly I just got it 6 months ago at the age of 33. Gun number two is a Springfield xd9 9mm sub com pact, which I pick up in the morning


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

First rifle: Marlin 336 30/30 with a Zeiss 4x scope.
First handgun: 5" Colt 1911 Government and an FN Browning Hi-Power WW2 souvenir with 3rd Reich stamps and original holster and mags.
I was 16... sigh... so long ago.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My first gun was a Marlin .22 semi-auto. My dad bought it for me when I was born, and gave it to me when I was 8. I still have it, and it works like new.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

My first gun, purchased 7 plus years ago, was a Bersa BT380.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

My first two guns were both handed down to me, even before I can remember, one given to me by my mother was a model 67 Winchester .22lr and the other a 16ga Iver Johnson Champion single shot given by my dad, I still have them both.


----------



## poriggity (May 12, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> Better late then never!


That's my thoughts too. I actually picked up the xd 9 last night. Can't wait to go shoot it.


----------

